# Draxxin



## goatgal36 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I have been reading the posts (which are VERY useful) and this is my first time posting. I apologize if I missed a post that talked about this already.
Has anyone had experience with Draxxen (spelling?)? My vet is starting to use it more and more with the older goats if they have something with upper resp. since she feels that Nuflor and Penicillin are not working around here anymore. She has not used it in kids yet. I was wondering if anyone has been using this prescription drug and at what doses.

:biggrin Thank you for your time!!!!!!


----------



## ldoran (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Draxxen*

Are you sure it wasn't Naxel?

It's a newer sub-q (or IM or IV) antibiotic that's broad-spectrum so I give it to her at night, then some ProBios in the morning to regenerate the good bugs in her gut that were killed overnight by the antibiotic.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Draxxen*

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I googled it. It looks like Draxxin is used for respitory infections in pigs as well as cattle. I have not used it or even heard of it until now. Here is what I found.

DRAXXIN, tulathromycin, is the first entry of a novel macrolide subclass, the triamilides, developed by Pfizer Animal Health. DRAXXIN is now the first-line product-of-choice to treat pneumonia, offering both superior disease treatment as well as outstanding efficacy for the control of pneumonia in cattle at high risk of developing the disease.

A single, subcutaneous injection of 1.1 mL/100 lb. (2.5 mg/kg) of bodyweight delivers a full course of therapy, thereby minimizing labor and handling stress

Sorry, can't help you with dose or if it is good for goats or not.
Theresa


----------



## ldoran (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Draxxen*

Sorry for my useless response!

I had googled "draxxen" and nothing came up, and I'm using Naxel, so I thought just maybe that's what you meant ... but I just re-read that you weren't sure on the spelling! That's what I get for having adult-onset ADD.

My apologies again. Hope your doe gets to feeling better.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Draxxen*

Hey Lisa, no need to appologize. I had no idea what this drug was either and thought the same thing you did, that maybe it was Naxcel or a generic name for something. I had to go research it just to see. We are all here to help each other and learn. And if the computer had not given me the correct spelling, I would never had found any inforamtion.
Theresa


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Draxxen*

Thank goodness for smart computers!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Draxxen*

goatgal36
I want to Welcome you to DGI Please read your pm before posting again. Thanks
Sondra


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Draxxen*

Welcome :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Draxxen*

Naxcel and Excennel are the best upper respiratory drugs on the market, plus no single shot anything is going to do it for pnemonia in a goat. Most of the Long Acting information that moves antibiotics to every 36 or 48 hours or single shots simply won't stay in the blood system of our very quick metabolisim goats to work. I would want to hear some really good info on this drug, used by folks I trusted, in situations that could be duplicated before moving away from Naxcel (it's my drug of choice) EXcennel, or Nuflor.

Plus if you are finding yourself reaching for drugs like this often than vaccinate for pnemonia. Make sure your copper bolusing or have a good mineral for your area, most pnemonia comes from stress...and when you have mastitis or metritis you want to be able to use your Naxcel and not have it not work from overuse. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Draxxen*

I asked about this on here not too long ago....I will look for the post.

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,8790.msg93756.html#msg93756



> Sent you an e-mail Leeanne.
> 
> Quote
> Are Draxxin or Excede ever used in goats?
> ...


----------

